# Anyone here tried effexor XR?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i tried this back in '05 because of some anxiety problems, but wow this stuff helped my IBS so much. right now my diet is basically eggs, rice and potatoes, but on the effexor i could eat red meat, fruit, vegetables, apple juice, anything i wanted except food with lactose because i'm lactose intolerant.i'm thinking of going back on the effexor because my IBS is really bringing me down. i wake up with stomach aches, bloating and need to run to the bathroom and during the day it happens on and off.what do you guys think?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

Forgot to say I had a couple of problems with Effexor: Nausea, constipation, getting a headache if I forgot to take the pill.The constipation was pretty bad, I didn't feel like I needed to go to the bathroom for days and only after taking a laxative could I go, but this was much better than how I'm feeling right now because at least with the constipation you can go out and have no fears.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiThe dosage of antidepressants for anxiety/depression is different from the low dosage for IBS. So by taking a low dosage for IBS you may experience the side effects differently and/or with different intensity.Effexor is an SNRI and dr.s do use its constipation side effect to treat IBS. And when you're on a low dosage, it may not be _that _constipating as when you were on it for the anxiety. So it might be worth a try. I'd talk about it with the GI dr. and see if they think it's a good option.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

alright thanks


----------



## ibseddie (Jan 20, 2009)

Stay away from meds if possible. Side effects are much worse for me than IBS symptons.I like to sleep, stay awake during the day, have a moist mouth, and have sex.All things I could NOT do with effexr, cymbalta, or any other anxiety drug.


----------



## map7660 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have tried several of the anti-depressants. Zoloft was ineffective all around. Then tried Lexapro and it helped the IBS-D. But it had sexual side effects. Then tried Effexor XR. It was the same, helped the IBS-D but killed the sex.I could get an erection, but once the act started and we were engaged, I either lost the erection or could not climax. I am 48yo, happily married, healthy sex life... so found another solution. The Calcium at the beginning of this board helped my IBS-D and am much better.


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

I went on Effexor XR four years ago for anxiety. It's been great for me. Here are my pros and consROS:-Anxiety is better-IBS is betterCONS:-Some nausea in the beginning (it has since gone away)-Sleepiness - I sleep a LOT and am frequently tired-If I forget to take a pill, I feel dizzy and sick and get this really weird feeling in my head. This goes away within 20 minutes of taking the pill.Some additional information: One time I took one pill more than my regular dose by accident, every day, for a couple of weeks. I was supposed to be taking 1 big pill (75 mg) and one small one (37.5 mg) but absent-mindedly took 2 big pills and one small one. After a few days of taking the extra pill, I started getting twitches all over my body every couple of seconds. After a few days of twitching, I double checked my doctor's prescription and realized I had been taking too much! I was worried, but my doctor told me that the extra doses weren't harmful (2 big pills + 1 small one is still lower than the maximum dose for Effexor XR; albeit I am a small person, so maybe it was the maximum for me). In any case after a few days back on my regular dose the twitching stopped and I was fine.Overall, Effexor is totally worth it for me. The side-effects are manageable and the benefits are terrific.


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,I have been on effexor XR off and on for years, it has helped me to stop worrying, however dont hink it has helped my bowel too much, but what is helping me is food combineing and notice you are eating the wrong foods you must not combine protein with carbohydrates, and you are doing this with eaqting eggs, with potatoes and rice..........Change your food combinations, and you will feel better soon.Cheers,starwoman


----------



## newly recovered (Apr 13, 2009)

Ask your doctor about HYOSCYAMINE. I had IBS-D for a long time, which became progressively worse over time, and this is the only thing that really help. I've tried other medications, fibers, and etc. but this is the only thing that helps me. I started out using the long-acting hyoscyamine but found that two doses of the short acting pill per day works much better for me. The pills work within 10-25 min and works from the first time you take it and it does not have any annoying side-effects like altering my mind or anything. It made my IBS symptoms about 90 percent better. I still have some gas from time to time, like most normal people do, but no more explosive diarrhea and having to use the bathroom more than once a day; except to urinate of course. Because I do not have gas backed up all the time, my bladder can also hold more urine; resulting in less trips to the bathroom to urinate as well. Hyoscyamine is a medication that has been around for a very long time and because of it I can go eat at restaurants and do other things without having to worry about using to restroom mid-meal. It woks great for me and I hope it does the same for you and other people reading this post. p.s.: while the long-acting hyoscyamine pills does help, the short-acting version works much better for me so you may want to try both to find out what works better for you. I am paying about $10 for 90 pills(0.125mg) that last about 45 days for me because I only take 2 a day. I do have insurance but I think the medication should be around the same price without insurance as well.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

this tablet you refer to, is it a spasmodic, to help cramps or a tablets to help stop diarrhoea. I think its called levsin in england, and i think its for spasms ?


----------



## joymall (Apr 16, 2009)

What "calcium at the beginning of this board"? I am lost here. Is there some special brand name of calcium that has helped you with IBS-D? I will try anything at this point.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I take 150 mg of generic Effexor (venlafaxine (sp?)) a day. It's helped a lot with D triggered by anxiety, but hasn't gotten rid of the IBS







The only side effect I get is a little nausea in the am when I take one.


----------



## natmodz (Mar 29, 2015)

I see this post was years ago, but due to no replies on my post, I would like to ask how long into treatment on Effexor did you get relief from your ibs-d? I'm day 7 on 75mg XL and still having diarrhea :-(


----------

